# Fixed Market Filtering



## loughary (Oct 14, 2011)

This was listed on the cmtochpad google project page. I installed it and it definitely seems to not be filtering apps (such as facebook)

It's issue 65 the link is http://www.multiupload.com/5MKAKAKUM6 you'll need to copy to TP via usb mode then reboot recovery and install.

Dennis


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

worked for me, thanks


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Testicle (Oct 7, 2011)

worked fine , thx


----------



## Budwise (Aug 23, 2011)

Still cant get the USA Today tablet app :/


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry about the lame question but should this be "apply update from sdcard" or "install zip from sdcard"


----------



## Budwise (Aug 23, 2011)

install zip from sdcard, then tell it you want to choose the zip, then arrow down to it.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Odd. I get several download links split by a blank block in the middle.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Budwise said:


> Still cant get the USA Today tablet app :/


I wounder if Market 3.2.0 would make a difference? I tried to install but Can't get ES File Explorer or File Expert to mount r/w.
Market 3.2.0 - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18288455&postcount=1


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Tried this and now I cant get into the market, simply says "No Connection" retry. Problem is that I have a connection, wifi is up, internet is up and I went to lots of different sites and other apps that use wifi are working too. Market simply will not open.


----------



## 3Dawg (Oct 7, 2011)

Worked flawlessly, thanks.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Weird. I still cant get market to open, now amazon app store will not open either. I am able to use the browser and navigate to pages I have never been. Tried cleaning cache, etc to no avail. Redownloaded the zip, re flashed via CMR nothing. I dont get it.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

mortymouse said:


> Weird. I still cant get market to open, now amazon app store will not open either. I am able to use the browser and navigate to pages I have never been. Tried cleaning cache, etc to no avail. Redownloaded the zip, re flashed via CMR nothing. I dont get it.


Strange, worked flawlessly for me. I would try a force reboot power/home buttons and see if that takes care of anything.


----------



## darkintragedy (Oct 14, 2011)

mortymouse said:


> Weird. I still cant get market to open, now amazon app store will not open either. I am able to use the browser and navigate to pages I have never been. Tried cleaning cache, etc to no avail. Redownloaded the zip, re flashed via CMR nothing. I dont get it.


I Had the same problem last night and had to reboot for things to function again.

Really weird that browsing works, but apps that needed to connect to the internet didn't, hah.


----------



## HenrySup (Oct 13, 2011)

Worked great.


----------



## 8802 (Aug 21, 2011)

Works Awesome! Thanks to the OP


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

darkintragedy said:


> I Had the same problem last night and had to reboot for things to function again.
> 
> Really weird that browsing works, but apps that needed to connect to the internet didn't, hah.


Yep, tried that still no go for both market and Amazon app store. I even reinstalled the market API to no avail. Browser works great I am using it now.


----------



## Bschrib (Jul 31, 2011)

For anyone not wanting to hassle with reboot recovery, it looks like the patch is just updating one file. Through Android you can use a file explorer (I recommend Root Explorer, but that costs $$ in Market.. I think ES File Explorer will work too though).

Navigate to /system/etc/permissions and mount as read/write, then edit the file "android.hardware.location.xml". Navigate to the <permission> section. It should look like this:


```
<permissions><br />
    <feature name="android.hardware.location" /><br />
    <feature name="android.hardware.location.network" /><br />
</permissions>
```
Edit it so that it looks like this:


```
<permissions><br />
    <feature name="android.hardware.location" /><br />
    <feature name="android.hardware.location.network" /><br />
    <feature name="android.hardware.location.gps" /><br />
</permissions>
```
Save the files changes, then navigate to Settings -> Applications from the home screen and manage applications.. Go to the All tab, then pull up Market and Clear Data..Next go to Google Services Framework and clear data. You should note now that if you try and start Market it'll say No Connection. Reboot your device and you should have some more apps available. At least that's what I did. 

Not trying to kang anything here, just figured I'd put down what I did since I dislike running CWM updates on this.  Definitely thanks for finding what to modify to whoever the OP for that fix was.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm working now. I ended up rebooting and such about three times and did reinstalls, etc. The last reboot and shutdown did the trick. Its working now and I can see the apps I couldn't before. Nice.


----------



## k21_karan (Oct 14, 2011)

it works. thats the easier way to update. just took me 2 mins. Thanks Bschrib.


----------



## zeldafanatic15 (Oct 14, 2011)

I installed this and I got the same problem as some of the other people here, my Google app store says no connection and my Amazon app store doesn't work, along with every app I downloaded from the stores. Haven't been able to fix it, stupid question but is there a way to uninstall? It was working fine before I installed this update.


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

k21_karan said:


> it works. thats the easier way to update. just took me 2 mins. Thanks Bschrib.


x2. Quick, easy, and well explained.


----------



## jd1866 (Aug 31, 2011)

mortymouse said:


> Tried this and now I cant get into the market, simply says "No Connection" retry. Problem is that I have a connection, wifi is up, internet is up and I went to lots of different sites and other apps that use wifi are working too. Market simply will not open.


Try booting into webos opening browser going to a site (I chose Google) then boot back into cm7


----------

